# Miracle light !!!



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2006)

All my excuses first, never learned how to use camera, or take it to photo shop, or etc,etc,etc,. 

I read something on another web site, of course cant remember when or where, about this bulb for pictures so i tried it.

Heres picture no lights just flash. The flash has always gotten the actual colors, but with glare and never clear. It is a light blue cloth.







here is no flash and spotlight i have been using, it always changed the colors of everything, but gave the pictue a sparkle.







here is new light, not as blue, not as much sparkle, but a cleaner sharper picture i think.








here it is a 90 watt bulb simulated day light 







got it from home depot, but dont think brand name means anything






Try it if your having light problems with your pictures.
Yes i know it wont take the place of learning how to use the camera.

If i knew how to take pictures i could explain what the light is doing or not doing, but i cant.

so how about it....

happy lighting.....


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 4, 2006)

Pete,
I'm off to the big orange box!
Thanks.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2006)

oops forgot to tell you im using two of the lights, three didnt work as well for me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good information, Pete, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2006)

Great results, Pete! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 4, 2006)

I looked for daylight bulbs like that last fall at my nearest HD, and the lighting section guy looked at me like I was crazy. We have had several versions - cool white, day light, warm white, and others in florescent spirals for the past 4 to 5 years in Japan. I am glad that they are available here now. I will check them out. I want them for room lights.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2006)

One warning, these bulbs will start to loose there color range with age. you will most likely one day notice that your pictures are not looking as good as they used to. I suspect most woudl then assume thet are doing something wrong, well don't just put in fresh bulbs. funny that I know this from learning about taking care of reptiles not from photography.
I agree that the last picture is sharper I can actually see the engraving of the fittings not just suggestions of them. none of the pen is lost in shadows either. Your first pic using flash looks really good for a flash photo as well. usually that does not work well at all.
the only thought I have is about trying to defuse the light. shine it trough copier paper or thin white cloth. but you may loose the color spectrunm of the bulb that way, not sure. but it would soften the light just a bit if it works.


----------



## DWK5150 (Apr 5, 2006)

Those are actually the same bulbs I have been using.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 5, 2006)

Much simpler is to use the GE Reveal bulbs. Cheaper and hold their daylight color for the life of the bulb.


----------



## erock2k6 (Apr 5, 2006)

These are all I use for lighting as well.  I have one of either side of my light cube and one that I hold by hand to play with the overhead lighting.  These lights are cheap and they work - couple bucks for each bulb and about $10 each for the clamp light receptacles.

Make sure you get daylight and not the cool fluorescents, though.  I almost grabbed the wrong ones when I went to pick them up.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by erock2k6_
> <br />These are all I use for lighting as well.  I have one of either side of my light cube and one that I hold by hand to play with the overhead lighting.  These lights are cheap and they work - couple bucks for each bulb and about $10 each for the clamp light receptacles.
> 
> Make sure you get daylight and not the cool fluorescents, though.  I almost grabbed the wrong ones when I went to pick them up.



   What bulbs are you referring to? Are you responding to my post or someone else's? Sorry, confusing. []


----------



## esheffield (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty good pics! Better than what I've achieved so far (hence my lack of posted pics). Does the package tell what the color temperature of those bulbs is? Something like 5000K or 6500K maybe? I saw some bulbs at http://store.tabletopstudio-store.com/spiral.html that interest me. They claim to be daylight with a 5000K temperature. Walmart has some that look exactly the same, some are standard (unlisted temp) and some are daylight 6500K temp. I know just enough about this stuff to be confused. [xx(] Anybody using any of these "trumpet" bulbs?


----------



## pete00 (Apr 6, 2006)

eddie

ah...haaa its 5500k, had to look up on line "color Temp" to see what it meant.

Some common examples:

1200 K: a candle 
2800 K: tungsten lamp (ordinary household bulb), sunrise and sunset 
3000 K: studio lamps, photofloods, 
5000 K: electronic flash, average daylight. A designation of D50 stands for "Daylight 5000K" and is the most common standard for professional light booths for photography, graphic arts, and other purposes. 
6000 K: bright midday sun 
7000 K: lightly overcast sky 
8000 K: hazy sky 
10,000 K: heavily overcast sky


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2006)

Those sound really good.  The key to good lighting is the color temperature.  GE claims the Reveal bulbs are "daylight," but if you really dig around on their website, you will find the color temp is only 3200K, basically a photoflood without the wattage.  You can correct most of that disparity if your digital camera has a custom white balance setting, but it will still be slightly off.  The other important consideration in lighting is CRI(color rendering index).  The higher the CRI, the more accurate the colors will be.  The highest I've seen is 93.  The ideal bulb for product photography would be 6500-7000K with a CRI of 100.  Unfortunately, nobody makes one.[]


----------

